# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  مشوار الشيخ عطية محمد سالم العلمي يرويه بنفسه

## ابو يحي الجزائرى

مشوار الشيخ عطية محمد سالم العلمي يرويه بنفسه: http://atiahsalim.oulamaa.com/?p=130


..............................  ....................  ...................

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة .

----------


## ابو يحي الجزائرى

آمين
رابط  بديل عن الأول:
atiyasalim.alfiqh.net/?p=130

---------------------

----------

